# New Music



## vivaciouswagnerian

Hey ya'll. You know and love me so please visit my site and listen to my stuff ;-). I just finished transfereing all my music to Finale 2007.

http://www.myspace.com/brianminnick

Thanks ya'll


----------



## Asperjames

I liked that new song, the russian bells, reminiscent of the opening "church bell" chords in Rachmaninoff's 2nd Piano Concerto

And you go to GMU? Cool, I live in Arlington just down the street!


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian

Wow thats awesome. What school do you go to?


----------



## Asperjames

Washington-Lee


----------

